

Ask HN: Startup opportunities, not ideas - epicjunction

There was a slideshare of someone who discussed opportunities versus ideas. I've failed to bookmark it, and slideshare, Google and HNSearch don't seem to help. Anyone save the link? Thanks. (Was temporarily on front page March 7 - but don't see it on HNtimeline)
======
noahcoffey
Is this what you're talking about?
[http://growthbay.com/post/44698344628/stop-thinking-up-
start...](http://growthbay.com/post/44698344628/stop-thinking-up-startup-
ideas-presentation)

~~~
epicjunction
Bingo! [http://www.slideshare.net/maciejoleksy/stop-thinking-up-
star...](http://www.slideshare.net/maciejoleksy/stop-thinking-up-startup-
ideas) +1. Thanks! This thing should be a sticky post on HN :)

